# bay window = παράθυρο προεξοχής / σε προεξοχή / σε σαχνισί, τρίφατσο παράθυρο



## straydog (Feb 20, 2010)

Δεν είχε χρειαστεί να το μεταφράσω ποτέ στα ελληνικά, αλλά οι αποδόσεις που βρίσκω δεν με ικανοποιούν καθόλου ("παράθυρο προεξοχής", "τρίφατσο παράθυρο"). Υπάρχει και το "σαχνισί", αλλά νομίζω πως έχει πιο ελληνικό χρώμα και ίσως να μην ταιριάζει στο ύφος του κειμένου. Καμιά ιδέα; Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2010)

Ο ΕΛΟΤ φαίνεται να επιλέγει το «παράθυρο προεξοχής». Θα μπορούσες να δεις και το «παράθυρο σε προεξοχή». Δεν ξέρω να έχει κυκλοφορήσει κάτι πιο δυτικό και γκλαμουράτο. Αλλά κάνε υπομονή.








A bay window is a window space projecting outward from the main walls of a building and forming a bay in a room, either square or polygonal in plan. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bay_window


----------



## straydog (Feb 20, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2010)

Εδώ θα βρεις μια _«Oικία κτισμένη το 1896 από το γιατρό Κωνσταντίνο Καραμπέτση. Τα σχέδια έγιναν μάλλον από Ευρωπαίο αρχιτέκτονα, σε ύφος νεοκλασικό, με ένα κεντρικό σαχνισί – έρκερ.»_

Erker είναι ο γερμανικός όρος που αντιστοιχεί στο bay window


----------



## straydog (Feb 21, 2010)

Σ' ευχαριστώ κι εσένα, drsiebenmal.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2010)

Να προσθέσω την πληροφορία ότι το _*bay window*_ βρίσκεται σε μια γωνιώδη προεξοχή, συνήθως τρίφατση, με γωνίες των 30, 45, 60 ή 90 μοιρών (το σαχνισί είναι συνήθως ορθογώνια προεξοχή, δηλ. με γωνίες των 90 μοιρών), ενώ το _*bow window*_ δημιουργεί ένα ημικύκλιο ή ένα τόξο.






*bow windows*​


----------



## anansi (Dec 14, 2011)

είναι παλιά η συζήτηση και δεν ξέρω αν με ακούει κανένας, αλλά το έχω τώρα κι εγώ σε ένα κείμενο. btw (αν και θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή να ξεκινήσω ένα ξεχωριστό νήμα για αυτό το θέμα) με απασχολεί το γενικότερο ζήτημα του πώς αντιμετωπίζει κανείς όρους που είναι πολύ γνωστοί και καθημερινοί στην κουλτούρα από την οποία προέρχεται το βιβλίο αλλά αναφέρονται σε πράγματα, αντικείμενα, καταστάσεις που είτε είναι εντελώς άγνωστα σε εμάς είτε είναι πολύ σπάνια. συνήθως δεν υπάρχει παγιωμένος όρος ή υπάρχει κάποιος που είναι τεχνικός και ακούγεται εξεζητημένος, ιδίως όταν έχεις μία αναφορά τελείως παρεμπίπτουσα (_μπαίνει η γυναίκα του στην κουζίνα και τον βρίσκει να κάθεται -πού; στο παράθυρο προεξοχής;_). σκέφτομαι το *τζαμωτή κόγχη*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2011)

Τίποτε δεν μας ξεφεύγει εδώ  {τρομακτικό;}

Ίσως καλύτερα αν το αντιστρέψεις σε _κόγχη του τζαμωτού_ (αν δεν θέλεις να πας σε σαχνισιά κλπ).

Και ναι, είναι ωραία ιδέα, ξεκίνα ένα νήμα όπως το περιγράφεις...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2011)

Συμπτωματικά έπεσα κι εγώ προχτές πάνω σε τέτοιο θέμα. Ο πρωταγωνιστής της ταινίας έδειχνε τα παράθυρα του σπιτιού του και έλεγε, These bay windows are brand new, we just put them in. Δεδομένης της στενότητας χώρου στους υποτίτλους, και αφού ήταν ολοφάνερο για ποιο πράγμα μιλάει, το είπα απλώς "παράθυρα".


----------



## anansi (Dec 14, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τίποτε δεν μας ξεφεύγει εδώ  {τρομακτικό;}
> 
> Ίσως καλύτερα αν το αντιστρέψεις σε _κόγχη του τζαμωτού_ (αν δεν θέλεις να πας σε σαχνισιά κλπ).
> 
> Και ναι, είναι ωραία ιδέα, ξεκίνα ένα νήμα όπως το περιγράφεις...



σχεδόν νιώθω το χνώτο σας στον σβέρκο μου...

_το τζαμωτό_ ως ουσιαστικό δηλαδή; 
σαχνισιά σε χάι εντ προάστιο του Σικάγου, με τίποτα.

μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο θα την ξεκινήσω τη γενικότερη συζήτηση, νομίζω πως θα είναι πολύ χρήσιμη. μαζεύω υλικό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2011)

anansi said:


> μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο θα την ξεκινήσω τη γενικότερη συζήτηση, νομίζω πως θα είναι πολύ χρήσιμη. μαζεύω υλικό.


Ναι, ναι, να ξεσκονίσουμε λίγο και τη θεωρία, μας έχει φάει η πρακτική (που όμως παίρνει το αδιαμόρφωτο διαμάντι της θεωρίας και του βάζει μερικές εκατοντάδες έδρες — να τις θυμόμασταν κιόλας πώς ήταν).


----------



## anansi (Dec 14, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Συμπτωματικά έπεσα κι εγώ προχτές πάνω σε τέτοιο θέμα. Ο πρωταγωνιστής της ταινίας έδειχνε τα παράθυρα του σπιτιού του και έλεγε, These bay windows are brand new, we just put them in. Δεδομένης της στενότητας χώρου στους υποτίτλους, και αφού ήταν ολοφάνερο για ποιο πράγμα μιλάει, το είπα απλώς "παράθυρα".



εκεί, ναι, συμφωνώ. στο δικό μου έχει σημασία, νομίζω, να δώσεις λίγο εικόνα στον αναγνώστη. ο τύπος είναι μεγαλοστέλεχος και το σπίτι έχει όλα τα σέα της κοινωνικής του θέσης


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2011)

Με την ευκαιρία, anansi: Θα μας κάνεις κι ένα νήμα όπου θα αναπτύσσεις τους λόγους που σε έκαναν να αρχίζεις τις προτάσεις με πεζά και την αντιμετώπιση που είχε η θεωρία σου στην πρώτη της επαφή με εκδότη;


----------



## anansi (Dec 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ναι, ναι, να ξεσκονίσουμε λίγο και τη θεωρία, μας έχει φάει η πρακτική (που όμως παίρνει το αδιαμόρφωτο διαμάντι της θεωρίας και του βάζει μερικές εκατοντάδες έδρες — να τις θυμόμασταν κιόλας πώς ήταν).



ναι, αλλά για την ταμπακιέρα δε μας λέτε κάτι. *τζαμωτή κόγχη.* θα καταλάβει τίποτα ο άλλος που το διαβάζει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2011)

Ναι, το τζαμωτό ως ουσιαστικό. Γιατί όχι; Και στην κόγχη του τζαμωτού κάτι θα καταλάβει... 

Απορία: Αν είχες μιναρέδες στο Σικάγο, πώς θα τους έγραφες; Μη βλέπεις το σαχνισί λαογραφικά, δες το ως αρχιτεκτονικό στοιχείο... (Παραδέχομαι ότι δεν είναι εύκολο, πάντως... ;))


----------



## anansi (Dec 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, anansi: Θα μας κάνεις κι ένα νήμα όπου θα αναπτύσσεις τους λόγους που σε έκαναν να αρχίζεις τις προτάσεις με πεζά και την αντιμετώπιση που είχε η θεωρία σου στην πρώτη της επαφή με εκδότη;



δεν νομίζω ότι θα χρειαστεί ολόκληρο νήμα γι' αυτό. φυλάγομαι από τις τενοντίτιδες και αποφεύγω κατά το δυνατόν τις εκτάσεις των δακτύλων. είστε οι μόνοι που το γνωρίζετε αυτό, και ελπίζω να μείνει μεταξύ μας. αν πάλι ενοχλεί, ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ. oops, sorry, strike that. μπορώ να συμμορφωθώ προς τα υποδείξεις, ήθελα να πω


----------



## anansi (Dec 14, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απορία: Αν είχες μιναρέδες στο Σικάγο, πώς θα τους έγραφες; Μη βλέπεις το σαχνισί λαογραφικά, δες το ως αρχιτεκτονικό στοιχείο... (Παραδέχομαι ότι δεν είναι εύκολο, πάντως... ;))



*Αν είχα* μιναρέδες, μιναρέδες θα τους έγραφα. αλλά αν είχα κάτι που απλώς θύμιζε/έμοιαζε κάπως με μιναρέ, το να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτή τη λέξη θα έδινε λάθος εικόνα/αίσθηση κλπ. και το σαχνισί είναι, νομίζω, ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο αρχιτεκτονικό στοιχείο (με πολύ ισχυρές, πάντως, "λαογραφικές" συμπαραδηλώσεις) και δεν είναι αυτό που έχει το σπίτι του Τσάρλι μου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2011)

#16: Κρίμα. Περίμενα μια ωραία θεωρία με πολλές περικοκλάδες. Ως προς τη δεοντολογία: πριν απασχολήσει το φόρουμ και την εικόνα του, πρέπει να απασχολεί εσένα και τη δική σου εικόνα. Αν δεν σε πειράζει που αναρωτιέται όποιος διαβάζει τα μηνύματά σου, εμάς μας περισσεύει. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει αλλά σκέφτεσαι και τις τενοντίτιδες, μπορείς να σκεφτείς αλλαγή της υπογραφής. Εγώ προς το παρόν έλυσα την απορία μου.
:)



anansi said:


> ναι, αλλά για την ταμπακιέρα δε μας λέτε κάτι. *τζαμωτή κόγχη.* θα καταλάβει τίποτα ο άλλος που το διαβάζει;


Χωρίς να ξέρω πού θα μπει αυτό, μπορώ να δώσω μόνο την απάντηση της Πυθίας: Αφαιρείς και απλοποιείς στο μετάφρασμα όσο το πρωτότυπο επιτρέπει, όσο δηλαδή το περιγραφόμενο αποτελεί μια απλή πληροφορία ροής και όχι μια λογοτεχνική περιγραφή, ένα αρχιτεκτονικό στοιχείο κ.λπ. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, θα μπορούσε να είναι _το περβάζι_ ή _το κάθισμα του παραθύρου_.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 14, 2011)

Το μόνο που μπορώ να συνεισφέρω στη συζήτηση είναι ότι το *έρκερ* που ανέφερε ο δόκτορας πέρυσι είναι πολύ γνωστό στους μηχανικούς και τους αρχιτέκτονες, αν και περισσότερο ως προεξοχή από μπετόν στην οικοδομή (δηλαδή λίγο τους ενδιαφέρουν τα παράθυρα). Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι το ξέρει ο περισσότερος κόσμος.


----------



## anansi (Dec 15, 2011)

#18: Έχεις δίκιο. Είναι λίγο σαν να βγαίνεις για ψώνια με τις παντούφλες. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 15, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Το μόνο που μπορώ να συνεισφέρω στη συζήτηση είναι ότι το *έρκερ* που ανέφερε ο δόκτορας πέρυσι είναι πολύ γνωστό στους μηχανικούς και τους αρχιτέκτονες, αν και περισσότερο ως προεξοχή από μπετόν στην οικοδομή (δηλαδή λίγο τους ενδιαφέρουν τα παράθυρα). Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι το ξέρει ο περισσότερος κόσμος.



Το έρκερ είναι προεξοχή από πλάκα σε πλάκα και συνήθως περιλαμβάνει και παράθυρο, αλλά μπορεί και όχι. Το bay window δεν νομίζω να συνηθίζεται πολύ στα καθ' ημάς και η προεξοχή του περιορίζεται από την ποδιά ως το πρέκι.
Για σαχνισιά, χαγιάτια, λιακωτά έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει 2-3 φορές αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Με τη λέξη τζαμωτό πάλι, εγώ προσωπικά θα καταλάβαινα κάτι περισσότερο από ένα παράθυρο μόνο, αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.


----------

